# I can only tolerate but so much.



## bigrich711 (Jul 3, 2012)

I went to my mother's house today to visit with her. I asked her to drive me down to the store so we could talk in private. Well, there was one other car in the parking lot of the convenient store, and there were two younger guys (18-20) sitting in the back seat. I go inside to get a Mt. Dew and a pack of cigarettes. There is one other patron inside the store with me, and he's some skinny guy who fit the Californian surfer profile. I'm walking out to the my mom's truck as the punk is walking back to his car. He pulls right up beside the truck and starts speaking (inaudible from where I'm positioned) and giving me dirty looks, so I step towards the tailgate and say "What?" Well, he's driving away and yells out "Why don't you get some slim fast, fat ass!?" I start seeing red... especially after my mother, who just beat breast cancer, tells me that his two buddies were flashing the lights at her and flipping her off. I found myself walking towards his car, yelling for him to stop (which he slows down), and all while simultaneously pulling out the 9mm I had concealed under my shirt. He starts to pull off, but he stops and puts his car into reverse--I'm ready to fight them all...individually, of course. He stops in the middle of the road and puts his car in park, sitting there waiting for me to come to him; I did not approach him because although I was armed, I was outnumbered. He sat there for 15 seconds before pulling off. But why did he pull off? Well, there was a cop crossing the intersection...I am waving a gun at their car. I put my gun back in its holster before the cop saw me--thankfully! Anyways, I know I'm a big man, and obesity is nothing new in our day and age. Long gone are the days where big men were revered, feared, sought after and chosen first by all women, and treated like gods. I know what I'm worth, and I'll be goddamned if I let some insignificant punk try to make me feel less than what I am--a king! I am an honest man; a loyal man; a compassionate man; a passionate man. I typically command respect; however, in regards to punks like that guy, I demand respect with an iron fist and unmericful heart. I may be a teddy bear, but don't let it slip your mind that I'm still a bear!


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 3, 2012)

My first post is so negative and hateful, or so it seems. I'm not a hateful person...I promise =D


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 4, 2012)

Some asshole insults you verbally and you come at them with a GUN?

What the fuck is wrong with you?!


----------



## fritzi (Jul 4, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> Some asshole insults you verbally and you come at them with a GUN?
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?!



Ummm ... the US simply has a very different approach to guns and gun laws than all other Western democracies .... and in consequence a fire-arm related homicide rate which is 3 (UK) to 12 (Ireland) times as high .... that's what's wrong!


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

1) They were fucking with my sickly mother. 
2) I was outnumbered. 
3) We don't take bullshit in America, especially here in the South. Our cops carry guns, and our citizens carry guns. We don't carry whistles and two-way radios as weapons. Probably why America is the most bad-ass country ever. Just sayin'. 
4) I didn't provoke them in any way shape or form, but they felt it was necessary to attack me? Refer to #3.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2012)

fritzi said:


> Ummm ... the US simply has a very different approach to guns and gun laws than all other Western democracies .... and in consequence a fire-arm related homicide rate which is 3 (UK) to 12 (Ireland) times as high .... that's what's wrong!


Ummmmmm there are millions of Americans who would have been horrified by the behavior depicted in the OP. There are millions of Americans period. We have very diversified beliefs, laws, and customs and interpretations of them. I would appreciate your not making sweeping statements (*'and in consequence'*? very simplified isn't that?) about 'The US' based on insane posts and even sensationalist news reports, as opposed to opinions and stats specific to gun-ownership and ESPECIALLY irresponsible and criminal gun ownership.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Ummmmmm there are millions of Americans who would have been horrified by the behavior depicted in the OP. There are millions of Americans period. We have very diversified beliefs, laws, and customs and interpretations of them. I would appreciate your not making sweeping statements (and in consequence? very simplified isn't that?) about 'The US' based on insane posts and even sensationalist news reports, as opposed to opinions and stats specific to gun-ownership and ESPECIALLY irresponsible and criminal gun ownership.



Criminal gun ownership? Who exactly are you referring to as a criminal gun owner? My guns are legal, and I am without a criminal record. Maybe someone who sees the world as being full of unicorns and rainbows would have been frightened. Or a victim. "It'll never happen to me." Yeah, okay. Whatever helps you sleep at night. A locked and loaded 40 caliber helps me sleep. See, I refuse to be a victim, and I also know that people will slice your throat for a necklace. I will admit that it was irresponsible for me to pull my gun out like I did, but when you fuck with my momma, consider yourself lucky if you're alive after the altercation.


----------



## fritzi (Jul 4, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Ummmmmm there are millions of Americans who would have been horrified by the behavior depicted in the OP. There are millions of Americans period. We have very diversified beliefs, laws, and customs and interpretations of them. I would appreciate your not making sweeping statements (*'and in consequence'*? very simplified isn't that?) about 'The US' based on insane posts and even sensationalist news reports, as opposed to opinions and stats specific to gun-ownership and ESPECIALLY irresponsible and criminal gun ownership.



I'm pretty sure we both belong to the millions of Americans horrified by the OP scenario.

Facts - not opinions or media sensationalism - with statistics from all sources are: guns laws in the US are considerably more liberal than in all other OECD countries (there are historic reasons for this), there is a much higher rate of private gun ownership. The fire arm homicide rate is up to factor 15 times higher for the US than all other OECD countries with the exception of Mexico.

Of course, the NRA and like-minded organisations deny that there might be a correlation between these factors.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Criminal gun ownership? Who exactly are you referring to as a criminal gun owner? My guns are legal, and I am without a criminal record. Maybe someone who sees the world as being full of unicorns and rainbows would have been frightened. Or a victim. "It'll never happen to me." Yeah, okay. Whatever helps you sleep at night. A locked and loaded 40 caliber helps me sleep. See, I refuse to be a victim, and I also know that people will slice your throat for a necklace. I will admit that it was irresponsible for me to pull my gun out like I did, but when you fuck with my momma, consider yourself lucky if you're alive after the altercation.


You bragged that you were waving around a gun. Is that lawful?

If that cop saw you doing that, do you think he would have let you off with a little talk about what a golden bear and fine upstanding citizen you are righting the wrongs of the world? Who's living in a fantasy world now? If you were in jail waiting for your mom to bail you out, I'm sure your cellmates would be enthralled with your philosophy about your being king and revered and feared and oh yeah, feared too. That was so nice you had to say it twice. 

You talk about your sickly mom. My mom passed from cancer, herself, so I know a little something about that. I knew not to provoke a stressful situation into a possible crime scene (your defense about being outnumbered was null once you pulled out the gun) because maybe because I'm a voluptuous woman, all men should fall down at my feet and worship me and since I'm not getting the reverence due me, I can pop a cap in their ass but it could potentially make my mom sick.You used your mom as an excuse to behave like an animal rather than a gentleman and ignore them since they weren't physically harming her. Your attention should have been on making sure she was okay and not on your own out-of-control (waving a gun around) ego.

By the way, did you smoke those cigarettes around your mom who's battling cancer?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> 1) They were fucking with my sickly mother.
> 2) I was outnumbered.
> 3) *We don't take bullshit in America, especially here in the South. Our cops carry guns, and our citizens carry guns. We don't carry whistles and two-way radios as weapons. Probably why America is the most bad-ass country ever. Just sayin'.*
> 4) I didn't provoke them in any way shape or form, but they felt it was necessary to attack me? Refer to #3.



best line EVER!!! 

Just curious, I'm not attacking anyone BigRich, I'm seriously just curious; I am also Amurrican! America! FUCK YEAH!!

I am curious though, what other countries have you travelled to?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> 1) They were fucking with my sickly mother.
> 2) I was outnumbered.
> *3) We don't take bullshit in America, especially here in the South. Our cops carry guns, and our citizens carry guns. We don't carry whistles and two-way radios as weapons. Probably why America is the most bad-ass country ever. Just sayin'. *
> 4) I didn't provoke them in any way shape or form, but they felt it was necessary to attack me? Refer to #3.



still the best line ever. 

also, this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7mUaKUp8Ho


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 4, 2012)

Sticks and stones man. Insults suck and the people who fling them like that are jackasses. But do they deserve to die for that? Are you willing to take someone's life because they said mean things? In your own words, you have a short temper and a big ego. That's a baaad combination. You're not responsible enough to own a gun.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Statistics don't show the whole story. They account for ALL homicides. gang-related shootouts, robberies or attempted robberies, even accidental shootings. Guns don't kill people...people kill people. I like the fact that I'm legally able to match TRUE criminals by owning a gun. If law-abiding citizens weren't able to own firearms, there would be total chaos, because criminals would still be able to get them illegally. It's a balance that should NOT be interrupted. Like I said, I was VERY irresponsible by pulling out my pistol (partly because I'm pretty sure I could have kicked their asses), but I didn't kill them. So, what exactly is the big deal? In fact, I put my pistol away and still yelled for them to come back. Did I mention that all three of them were drunk? And did I mention that they were purchasing 6 more 40 oz. beers? I'm not going to let three drunk people jump me...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Statistics don't show the whole story. They account for ALL homicides. gang-related shootouts, robberies or attempted robberies, even accidental shootings. Guns don't kill people...people kill people. I like the fact that I'm legally able to match TRUE criminals by owning a gun. If law-abiding citizens weren't able to own firearms, there would be total chaos, because criminals would still be able to get them illegally. It's a balance that should NOT be interrupted. Like I said, I was VERY irresponsible by pulling out my pistol (partly because I'm pretty sure I could have kicked their asses), but I didn't kill them. So, what exactly is the big deal? In fact, I put my pistol away and still yelled for them to come back. Did I mention that all three of them were drunk? And did I mention that they were purchasing 6 more 40 oz. beers? I'm not going to let three drunk people jump me...


The big deal is this: Just as you 'could have' kicked their asses, they 'could have' also pulled out guns and killed you *and your mother*. It was TALK until you started BEHAVING like an animal. What they did wasn't unlawful. What YOU did was. Your pride and anger are not the law, thank God.


----------



## Goreki (Jul 4, 2012)

So they were drunk? And being teenagers? Fuck man, you should have shot all three of them, and then ripped apart their corpses with your teeth, smeared the blood all over their car and roared like the fearful bear animal thingy whatever that you are!

Violence is the response of the weak and miserable. Good job buddy!


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> You're not responsible enough to own a gun.



Well, that's not what the Sheriff of my county said. I had a VERY muscular, drunk, pissed off guy get up in my face at that same store, but I didn't pull out my gun then. Why? Because my mother wasn't involved in the situation. That's what drove me to pull my gun this time. I've owned pistols for almost 3 years, and I've NEVER pulled a handgun out on anyone before this. Nobody messes with my family and gets away with it.

Oh, and there were two tiny women in the parking lot when this happened...they weren't frightened. In fact, one of them came up and said "Well done. They were assholes." I had no intention of firing my pistol; It served the purpose I wanted it to...scare off the punks who have nothing better to do than go around messing with women and verbally assaulting law-abiding citizens. It may have been unorthodox, but it was effective.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> Sticks and stones man. Insults suck and the people who fling them like that are jackasses. But do they deserve to die for that? Are you willing to take someone's life because they said mean things? In your own words, you have a short temper and a big ego. That's a baaad combination. You're not responsible enough to own a gun.





CastingPearls said:


> You bragged that you were waving around a gun. Is that lawful?
> 
> If that cop saw you doing that, do you think he would have let you off with a little talk about what a golden bear and fine upstanding citizen you are righting the wrongs of the world? Who's living in a fantasy world now? If you were in jail waiting for your mom to bail you out, I'm sure your cellmates would be enthralled with your philosophy about your being king and revered and feared and oh yeah, feared too. That was so nice you had to say it twice.
> 
> ...



As you read, there was a cop at the intersection, and I don't know if he saw me or not, but he sure didn't stop...he followed the other car. Why? It was in the paper today actually...he was supplying beer for minors and driving intoxicated. Oh, I did make sure my mom was okay. How do you think I found out they were messing with her? ...Yeah. No, I don't live with my mother; I was visiting her.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> best line EVER!!!
> 
> Just curious, I'm not attacking anyone BigRich, I'm seriously just curious; I am also Amurrican! America! FUCK YEAH!!
> 
> I am curious though, what other countries have you travelled to?



Europe and Asia.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Europe and Asia.



Man, I love those countries!!


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Well, that's not what the Sheriff of my county said. I had a VERY muscular, drunk, pissed off guy get up in my face at that same store, but I didn't pull out my gun then. Why? Because my mother wasn't involved in the situation. That's what drove me to pull my gun this time. I've owned pistols for almost 3 years, and I've NEVER pulled a handgun out on anyone before this. Nobody messes with my family and gets away with it.
> 
> Oh, and there were two tiny women in the parking lot when this happened...they weren't frightened. In fact, one of them came up and said "Well done. They were assholes." I had no intention of firing my pistol; It served the purpose I wanted it to...scare off the punks who have nothing better to do than go around messing with women and verbally assaulting law-abiding citizens. It may have been unorthodox, but it was effective.



But they didn't DO anything. The only time pulling a gun is acceptable is if your LIFE is in danger. They said a few shitty things. Deal with it and get over it. Don't pull a fucking gun on them. I know several people with ccws and NONE of them would ever pull this shit. Why? Because they are responsible gun owners. You are not. Seriously?!? You think this is acceptable behavior?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Europe and Asia.



fucking SWEET....except that Europe and Asia (this is of course if we are using the 7 continent model, if you're using the six continent model then it'd be eurasia, but those are just technicalities) are continents not countries.

What countries have you visited, and what did you go for?


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> The big deal is this: Just as you 'could have' kicked their asses, they 'could have' also pulled out guns and killed you *and your mother*. It was TALK until you started BEHAVING like an animal. What they did wasn't unlawful. What YOU did was. Your pride and anger are not the law, thank God.



I guess it's a good thing that I don't get butt hurt by American constitutional right and carry guns myself. Oh, I'm SUCH an animal...a beast. hahaha! You can preach whatever you want, but I've ADMITTED I was FOOLISH for pulling out my pistol...I was blind with rage. It's not happened in the three years I've carried a pistol, and it won't be pulled out of my holster unless it's getting fired henceforth. Say what you will, but you don't know anything more than what I've put on this website. You can see me as some out of control maniac, and you may be right given certain circumstances; however, I admit that. I know what I am, and I know what I'm capable of given any particular situation. Your views are obviously FAR, FAR different than mine. Preach on..


----------



## Zowie (Jul 4, 2012)

My whole issue is with your 'feeling safe' because you own a gun and can pull it out anytime. 
I'm from Canada, with have stricter gun laws, and things seem to work quite fantastically here.
As for feeling unsafe, exactly how paranoid do you have to be? I'm a woman, I live in a big city, I walk around on my own, and I've NEVER felt any need to own a gun. Maybe yeah, if I get jumped night while walking home I would wish for protection, sure. But why are you carrying your gun around in broad daylight to go to a convenience store?


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fucking SWEET....except that Europe and Asia (this is of course if we are using the 7 continent model, if you're using the six continent model then it'd be eurasia, but those are just technicalities) are continents not countries.
> 
> What countries have you visited, and what did you go for?



I've been to China, Jordan, India, Israel, Austria, Germany, Greece, Italy, Spain, Denmark, and the UK. I went to Germany to see my brother who is in the military, but as far as everywhere else, they were vacation destinations.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Zowie said:


> My whole issue is with your 'feeling safe' because you own a gun and can pull it out anytime.
> I'm from Canada, with have stricter gun laws, and things seem to work quite fantastically here.
> As for feeling unsafe, exactly how paranoid do you have to be? I'm a woman, I live in a big city, I walk around on my own, and I've NEVER felt any need to own a gun. Maybe yeah, if I get jumped night while walking home I would wish for protection, sure. But why are you carrying your gun around in broad daylight to go to a convenience store?



You've not read my other comments. I NEVER pulled my pistol out before this incident. Well, I invite you to come live in my neighborhood for three days, and if you tell me you don't want a pistol at the end of that time, I'll pay your fare back Canada... I do carry my pistol everywhere, but this incident happened at 11 PM.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> I've been to China, Jordan, India, Israel, Austria, Germany, Greece, Italy, Spain, Denmark, and the UK. I went to Germany to see my brother who is in the military, but as far as everywhere else, they were vacation destinations.



SIIIIIICK!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 4, 2012)

One of my friends got knifed to death on his own doorsteps a few weeks ago. I don't think carrying a gun would help me feel any safer.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

tinkerbell said:


> But they didn't DO anything. The only time pulling a gun is acceptable is if your LIFE is in danger. They said a few shitty things. Deal with it and get over it. Don't pull a fucking gun on them. I know several people with ccws and NONE of them would ever pull this shit. Why? Because they are responsible gun owners. You are not. Seriously?!? You think this is acceptable behavior?



You, too, are not reading my other comments. As I've said three times prior; NO, I DO NOT THINK MY BEHAVIOR WAS ACCEPTABLE. I'VE OWNED AND OPENLY CARRIED (NOT CONCEALED) A PISTOL FOR THREE YEARS, AND THIS HAVE *NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE.* I am very protective of my family, and I was already pissed off the night this happened...AGAIN, IT WAS VERY FOOLISH FOR ME TO DO WHAT I DID, BUT DAMAGE DONE. I didn't post this for people to read it half-assed and then attack me. For the fifth time...I WAS VERY FOOLISH BY PULLING MY PISTOLS ON THOSE THREE FUCKS, I KNOW!!


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> One of my friends got knifed to death on his own doorsteps a few weeks ago. I don't think carrying a gun would help me feel any safer.



I'm sorry for your loss, man. I, too, have been stabbed. I got stabbed three times by an old friend of mine...over a Pantera CD. It really makes me feel a lot safer given my environment.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> SIIIIIICK!!!



Amsterdam was pretty sick, haha. I liked Germany and Italy. The crime in Italy was atrocious. I got robbed for a watch and 150 USD. No harm no foul..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Amsterdam was pretty sick, haha. I liked Germany and Italy. The crime in Italy was atrocious. I got robbed for a watch and 150 USD. No harm no foul..



doesn't count as "robbery" if it was gypsies. If it was gypsies you were bamboozled. Not gypsies, then you were probably robbed.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> doesn't count as "robbery" if it was gypsies. If it was gypsies you were bamboozled. Not gypsies, then you were probably robbed.



Hahaha! Do gypsies carry knive? Either way, I got screwed out of a few bucks and a nice watch, haha.


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> My first post is so negative and hateful, or so it seems. I'm not a hateful person...I promise =D


I believe you sweetie, and I'm sorry some idiots almost made you lose it. Sometimes ya just gotta walk away and say fuck 'em, and don't look back.
If I had a gun, I would keep it under the bed. It's not worth the trouble you can get into over a couple of jerks that got nothing better to do than run their mouths.
Leave the piece home, everyone will be safer. Okay?


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Man, I love those countries!!



I am aware that these aren't countries...I did exceptionally well in middle school...but I just didn't feel like typing them all out, so I just listed the continents. You know, I've got to defend myself from all the attack I'm under from people who seem to be anti-gun liberals...


----------



## Goreki (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> You, too, are not reading my other comments. As I've said three times prior; NO, I DO NOT THINK MY BEHAVIOR WAS ACCEPTABLE. I'VE OWNED AND OPENLY CARRIED (NOT CONCEALED) A PISTOL FOR THREE YEARS, AND THIS HAVE *NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE.* I am very protective of my family, and I was already pissed off the night this happened...AGAIN, IT WAS VERY FOOLISH FOR ME TO DO WHAT I DID, BUT DAMAGE DONE. I didn't post this for people to read it half-assed and then attack me. For the fifth time...I WAS VERY FOOLISH BY PULLING MY PISTOLS ON THOSE THREE FUCKS, I KNOW!!



So what did you post it for? A lively conversation about how nobody should take no shit? For people to agree with you? Are you back pedalling as fast as you are because you've realised that nobody is going to applaud you?


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I believe you sweetie, and I'm sorry some idiots almost made you lose it. Sometimes ya just gotta walk away and say fuck 'em, and don't look back.
> If I had a gun, I would keep it under the bed. It's not worth the trouble you can get into over a couple of jerks that got nothing better to do than run their mouths.
> Leave the piece home, everyone will be safer. Okay?



You're absolutely right, Marlayna. Ignorant people like that aren't worth serving time over. I appreciate your more gentle approach to my post, unlike everyone else who wanted to attack me. Thank you.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Goreki said:


> So what did you post it for? A lively conversation about how nobody should take no shit? For people to agree with you? Are you back pedalling as fast as you are because you've realised that nobody is going to applaud you?



I didn't know that I should regulate what I post on a forum... If I was to choose one of your options, I would say the first one. I've seen plenty of ridiculous posts on here, but I don't attack or bash the people because they post ridiculous, off-topic stuff-- I SIMPLY IGNORE IT. How can I realize something when it was never an issue in the first place. I expected no applause when posting this, but I definently didn't expect to be attacked for it. Maybe a "man, that was crazy. People like that aren't worth it." Hell, maybe even a "Don't listen to them. Fat people are accepted here, so leave the gun at home and talk to us next time you're mad." Fuck, I don't know. I posted it because I felt like it. If it isn't obvious by now, I fully exercise my constitutional rights.


----------



## Goreki (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> You're absolutely right, Marlayna. Ignorant people like that aren't worth serving time over. I appreciate your more gentle approach to my post, unlike everyone else who wanted to attack me. Thank you.



Do you not see the irony in this? A calm and gentle approach to an aggravating situation being the one that you prefer?


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> You're absolutely right, Marlayna. Ignorant people like that aren't worth serving time over. I appreciate your more gentle approach to my post, unlike everyone else who wanted to attack me. Thank you.


I've gotten crazy mad once or twice, especially driving, and all I can say is Thank God I don't have a gun! We can't let things escalate, and I know if I had a gun, I'd wind up waving it around. Then someone waves theirs around, and then it's off to jail I go. I don't want to have to turn lesbian, so I'm staying unarmed.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Goreki said:


> Do you not see the irony in this? A calm and gentle approach to an aggravating situation being the one that you prefer?



I was pissed when I wrote this post. I mean, it was only an hour or so after the incident. Also, I realize and admit that my actions were very foolish. Lesson learned. You've never made a dumb mistake? Said something stupid?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> I am aware that these aren't countries...I did exceptionally well in middle school...but I just didn't feel like typing them all out, so I just listed the continents. You know, I've got to defend myself from all the attack I'm under from people who seem to be anti-gun liberals...


I can't speak for anyone else on this thread but I'm neither anti-gun nor a liberal. I'm anti-hot-headed-idiots. I read that you said you shouldn't have done what you did and accepted that as is. Be that as it may, when you post something on a forum, expect people to respond to it and often in a manner that you don't like or can't control. 

Nobody here pretends to be perfect. All you have to do is read anywhere on these forums to see that we all readily admit we're quite imperfect and make a lot of mistakes we have remorse for. 

As far as your fat angle--I honestly don't believe everything that went down was because of your size or that you're not getting the respect you think you deserve because you're fat. I think those morons in the store/car would have found anything to ridicule (you could have been a woman, Black, disabled, etc.) and just picked the most obvious. It's a bad idea to walk around with a chip on your shoulder thinking everyone is against you because you're fat (or a gun owner for that matter). 

And just because you have the right to do something doesn't mean you SHOULD. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> My first post is so negative and hateful, or so it seems. I'm not a hateful person...I promise =D



*hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm interesting FIRST POST.....have you thought of anger management class......just a thought

2 posts in 2 days were kinda extreme rage IMO*


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I've gotten crazy mad once or twice, especially driving, and all I can say is Thank God I don't have a gun! We can't let things escalate, and I know if I had a gun, I'd wind up waving it around. Then someone waves theirs around, and then it's off to jail I go. I don't want to have to turn lesbian, so I'm staying unarmed.



Did you know that you're the second person (me being the first) to comment on this post who has gotten angry and made a dumb mistake because of it? We're in the presence of perfect people here :bow: 

Yeah, I would defintely hate to go to jail. I've worked too hard to get where I don't want my temper to cause me to lose everything that I've worked hard for. I've been able to control my rage when I have a pistol on my hip, but those guys got to me in the worst kind of way. I mean, who wouldn't go to any lengths for their mother? Once she told me they were flipping her off and calling her name, I saw red. Short fuses and guns are like oil and water.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 4, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I can't speak for anyone else on this thread but I'm neither anti-gun nor a liberal. I'm anti-hot-headed-idiots. I read that you said you shouldn't have done what you did and accepted that as is. Be that as it may, when you post something on a forum, expect people to respond to it and often in a manner that you don't like or can't control.
> 
> As far as your fat angle--I honestly don't believe everything that went down was because of your size or that you're not getting the respect you think you deserve because you're fat. I think those morons in the store/car would have found anything to ridicule (you could have been a woman, Black, disabled, etc.) and just picked the most obvious. It's a bad idea to walk around with a chip on your shoulder thinking everyone is against you because you're fat (or a gun owner for that matter).
> 
> And just because you have the right to do something doesn't mean you SHOULD. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


*
amen sistah.....couldn't have said it better *


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I can't speak for anyone else on this thread but I'm neither anti-gun nor a liberal. I'm anti-hot-headed-idiots. I read that you said you shouldn't have done what you did and accepted that as is. Be that as it may, when you post something on a forum, expect people to respond to it and often in a manner that you don't like or can't control.
> 
> As far as your fat angle--I honestly don't believe everything that went down was because of your size or that you're not getting the respect you think you deserve because you're fat. I think those morons in the store/car would have found anything to ridicule (you could have been a woman, Black, disabled, etc.) and just picked the most obvious. It's a bad idea to walk around with a chip on your shoulder thinking everyone is against you because you're fat (or a gun owner for that matter).
> 
> And just because you have the right to do something doesn't mean you SHOULD. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.



I don't think I deserve respect because I'm fat; I believe I deserve respect because I treat everyone else with respect. I held the door open for that guy as he walked into the store, and I gave him change because he was short to buy beer. He goes and gets in his car, pull up to mine and stops, then starts talking shit... Yeah, I'll be damned! I don't have a chip on my shoulder, and I really don't care if people think I'm fat. Me pulling my gun was because of the two drunk morons inside the car calling my mother names and flipping her off. I don't care what people think about me. Typically, I would have flipped them off and went about my business.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm interesting FIRST POST.....have you thought of anger management class......just a thought
> 
> 2 posts in 2 days were kinda extreme rage IMO*



2 angry posts? Are you talking about the two guys in the farm store? Thanks for bringing that up, because I had my gun with me then, too. As far as angry management, yes, I have been to anger management.


----------



## analikesyourface (Jul 4, 2012)

Alright... why is this a USA gun law issue? This is a BHM board. Not a forum based around gun laws.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> *Long gone are the days where big men were revered, feared, sought after and chosen first by all women, and treated like gods. I know what I'm worth, and I'll be goddamned if I let some insignificant punk try to make me feel less than what I am--a king!* I am an honest man; a loyal man; a compassionate man; a passionate man. I typically command respect; however, in regards to punks like that guy,* I demand respect with an iron fist and unmericful heart.* I may be a teddy bear, but don't let it slip your mind that *I'm still a bear!*



This is your first post, is it not? You're demanding respect because you're fat and with an iron fist, which last time I checked, signified force. That's demanding, isn't it? 



bigrich711 said:


> I don't have a chip on my shoulder



Your own words prove that you do.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

That quote from my post was definitely off topic. Again, I don't think I deserve respect because I'm a big guy, but rather because I show everyone respect. What state are you from? If you're not from the South, you wouldn't understand my mentality. If you show someone respect here, they expect it back. This guy didn't return the respect that I showed him, so yeah, it got me heated; however, it's not what pushed me to draw my weapon on them. If I'm rude to you, be rude right back, because I deserve it. You get what you give. If you're a dick to me, I'm gonna be a dick to you. But when you put my family in the mix, I'm ready to leave a path of destruction behind me. I knew as soon as I got in the truck after the incident was over that I made a dumb move. So, I'm done defending myself against anyone who wants to attack me, belittle me, or think they're the epitome of goodness and wholesomeness. We all make very stupid mistakes! I knew that I weren't going to shoot no one for verbally assaulting me and my mother... You people are talking to me like I killed the punks.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

You didn't bold other parts that were significant. I usually command respect. Why? Because everyone around here knows that I'll give someone who's in need my last dollar. I never claimed to not use force, though. Yeah, when someone is blatantly disrespectful towards me, I get loud and cuss; If it's needed, I'll knock some heads around. Now I'm done.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Again, I don't think I deserve respect because I'm a big guy, but rather because I show everyone respect. * snip*
> 
> If you show someone respect here, they expect it back. This guy didn't return the respect that I showed him, so yeah, it got me heated;*snip*
> 
> If I'm rude to you, be rude right back, because I deserve it. You get what you give. If you're a dick to me, I'm gonna be a dick to you. *snip*


*
interesting logic...being a southern and all; I too am from south of the mason dixon line.....but I love doing the exact opposite. I would rather treat you like I want to be treated

again, just my humble opinion *


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> That quote from my post was definitely off topic. Again, I don't think I deserve respect because I'm a big guy, but rather because I show everyone respect. What state are you from? If you're not from the South, you wouldn't understand my mentality. If you show someone respect here, they expect it back. This guy didn't return the respect that I showed him, so yeah, it got me heated; however, it's not what pushed me to draw my weapon on them. If I'm rude to you, be rude right back, because I deserve it. You get what you give. If you're a dick to me, I'm gonna be a dick to you. But when you put my family in the mix, I'm ready to leave a path of destruction behind me. I knew as soon as I got in the truck after the incident was over that I made a dumb move. So, I'm done defending myself against anyone who wants to attack me, belittle me, or think they're the epitome of goodness and wholesomeness. We all make very stupid mistakes! I knew that I weren't going to shoot no one for verbally assaulting me and my mother... You people are talking to me like I killed the punks.


Because I have so many friends in the south and have visited it extensively, I won't base my opinion on southerners on you alone or NC for that matter. I don't need to. I know about southern hospitality first-hand. I also know that the south doesn't have a monopoly on respect, compassion or kindness. There are good and bad people in every state, and my home state, New Jersey is so maligned by the media that many people all over the world thinks it's one stinking ball of pollution except for the morons on Jersey Shore who play up the stupidity for the cameras. See, we have something in common; you have morons at convenience stores in NC and we have morons running around our boardwalks but don't fool yourself by thinking that a person who wasn't born in the south doesn't understand your mentality.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> You didn't bold other parts that were significant. I usually command respect. Why? Because everyone around here knows that I'll give someone who's in need my last dollar. I never claimed to not use force, though. Yeah, when someone is blatantly disrespectful towards me, I get loud and cuss; If it's needed, I'll knock some heads around. Now I'm done.


I didn't bold those parts because they weren't about you commanding the respect you said you don't command.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> interesting logic...being a southern and all; I too am from south of the mason dixon line.....but I love doing the exact opposite. I would rather treat you like I want to be treated
> 
> again, just my humble opinion *



How is that the exact opposite of what I said? I've said twice before you made this reply that I treat everyone with respect...


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I didn't bold those parts because they weren't about you commanding the respect you said you don't command.



Can you put that in a quote, please? I really don't remember saying that. If I did it's because I've got plenty of other people's hate to respond to. I know that I'm capable of getting physical with people, but that's only after common courtesy is thrown out the window.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> How is that the exact opposite of what I said? I've said twice before you made this reply that I treat everyone with respect...



*NO....you said to quote *"_If I'm rude to you, be rude right back, because I deserve it. You get what you give. If you're a dick to me, I'm gonna be a dick to you."_

*that's pretty much the direct opposite of how I treat people publicly, even if they are rude or disrespectful...they might have had a shitty day, me being kind might open their eyes...if not....no loss*


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Can you put that in a quote, please? I really don't remember saying that. If I did it's because I've got plenty of other people's hate to respond to. I know that I'm capable of getting physical with people, but that's only after common courtesy is thrown out the window.


Awww no one is hating you so stop with the victim crap--if you're a big guy act like it and have some real self-respect without pulling the victim card. People disagreed with you and it got heated. This is a forum and discussion includes dissent. You admit in the post right after the OP that it sounded bad because you knew it yourself. You also admit you did something foolish. 

You think no one else here has strong opinions? You're not the only one. So there's a whole bunch of us discussing it. Put on your big boy pants and learn how to talk without blowing your stack or walk it off and come back when you calm down.

EDT: And no I'm not preaching AT you. I'm talking to you exactly the way I'd talk to any of my friends.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh, it's not the victim card...I love scrutiny and confrontation. I was simply saying that I've got a lot of people to respond to, haha. Why would anyone come with this level of defensiveness if I admitted that I was wrong before anyone even responded to this post? Calling me an idiot and talking pure shit doesn't seem like an expression of opinion..it seems like the bandwagon effect. Let me just say that if you made a stupid mistake, posted it here, I wouldn't crawl down your throat..I would offer support and give my UNCONFRONTATIONAL opinion about the subject, without calling you names and questioning your maturity or responsibleness. I screwed up one time in three years...condemn me. 

Well, let's just put the hostility regarding my dumb decision aside, then.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NO....you said to quote *"_If I'm rude to you, be rude right back, because I deserve it. You get what you give. If you're a dick to me, I'm gonna be a dick to you."_
> 
> *that's pretty much the direct opposite of how I treat people publicly, even if they are rude or disrespectful...they might have had a shitty day, me being kind might open their eyes...if not....no loss*



Well, that's where you and I are different, then. I guess you could say that I don't have the maturity to turn the other cheek. I have bad days, but I'm not impolite to random people because of it. The day my grandma died, I didn't fail to open the door for a lady, nor was I rude to the guy who jumped in front of me at the grocery store. You can't take your problems out on random people, because you might piss off someone who won't hesitate to pull the trigger. I typically handle things in a more calm manner, but I still don't allow people to push me around or for strangers to take their frustrations out on me. That's a negative.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 4, 2012)

BigRich, welcome to the boards, you sure seem to know how to make a splash right off the bat.

I'm not a southerner myself, I'm from Texas though so that's close enough I reckon, but I gotta tell ya I concur that it was pretty boneheaded what you did, but I also see that you realize that so there's hope you can learn from it. I know that the way I was taught to handle a firearm is that it doesn't get pulled for show and tell. It gets pulled to use and when used it is meant only to kill, never to wound, so you better make damn sure you're pulling it for the right reason every time. Just my 2 cents and how I was raised.

I will also say that I have been all over this country working, and always to the worst area of every city,(seems like wherever the trucks go it's always in the less than desirable areas) and I have never felt the need or paranoia to carry a gun. It really just is not that necessary. Not to say that there may come a time when one might be required, but 99% of the time they are not. If you find yourself in situations where one is needed on a regular basis, you might just take a good look at yourself and the things you are doing and places you are going and see that if the situations change but the problems don't, then it just might be you.

As far as the chip on your shoulder and all, I predict that should you not lose your temper with the wrong person at the wrong time, or catch a gun charge and spend some time in lockdown, you will mellow with some age and seasoning. A lot of what you have posted to me just smacks of a tinge of youthful insecurity. I mean c'mon who seriously says things like "with an iron fist" or "leave a path of destruction behind me", that's WWE dialogue or a bad Lorenzo Lamas B movie lines. But hey, I'm sure I was guilty of the same when I was 23 too.

Anyways, good luck and it's good to have you, one thing for sure, you know how to generate an interesting topic. And even though I don't know her, but from someone who misses his mother daily, I send well wishes to her for a full recovery.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 5, 2012)

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## analikesyourface (Jul 5, 2012)

Paquito said:


> What the fuck is going on here?



That's what I'm saying!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 5, 2012)

Paquito said:


> What the fuck is going on here?



People gettin shot man. It's tough out there. Hide your kids, hide your wife


----------



## it's only me (Jul 5, 2012)

Paquito said:


> What the fuck is going on here?



oh i know , & why do politics ALWAYS has to be brought into some conversations ( why blame liberals for personals choices), what, are we going back in to the dodge city days where folks can just walk around with guns & holsters.

if that gun had accidently went off & killed someone, i guess it would've been the liberals fault right!


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 5, 2012)

I've got to make this ten words. I wanted to delete it, but I don't know how...


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 5, 2012)

it's only me said:


> oh i know , & why do politics ALWAYS has to be brought into some conversations ( why blame liberals for personals choices), what, are we going back in to the dodge city days where folks can just walk around with guns & holsters.
> 
> if that gun had accidently went off & killed someone, i guess it would've been the liberals fault right!



Going BACK? My gun is on my hip everywhere I go...



LeoGibson said:


> BigRich, welcome to the boards, you sure seem to know how to make a splash right off the bat.
> 
> I'm not a southerner myself, I'm from Texas though so that's close enough I reckon, but I gotta tell ya I concur that it was pretty boneheaded what you did, but I also see that you realize that so there's hope you can learn from it. I know that the way I was taught to handle a firearm is that it doesn't get pulled for show and tell. It gets pulled to use and when used it is meant only to kill, never to wound, so you better make damn sure you're pulling it for the right reason every time. Just my 2 cents and how I was raised.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome. Yeah, I've got a bad temper that I need to work on. I was taught how to properly handle a gun, but I went a little too far that night. I was so mad at them talking shit to my mom. Thank you for your kind words to my mother; it really means a lot. What can I say? I like to make a grand entrance, haha.


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 5, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> People gettin shot man. It's tough out there. Hide your kids, hide your wife


Nobody gettin' shot man, but it reminds me of that line.... if you see me comin' better step aside, a lot of men didn't, a lot of men died.
I don't remember where it was from.

On another fat acceptance board, I told a story about pushing my shopping cart into a kid that was making fun of me at the supermarket, and the whole board went crazy on me. Imagine if I pulled a gun on her, instead of just pinning her against the shelving!


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 5, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Nobody gettin' shot man, but it reminds me of that line.... if you see me comin' better step aside, a lot of men didn't, a lot of men died.
> I don't remember where it was from.
> 
> On another fat acceptance board, I told a story about pushing my shopping cart into a kid that was making fun of me at the supermarket, and the whole board went crazy on me. Imagine if I pulled a gun on her, instead of just pinning her against the shelving!



hahaha. Well, you would have gotten stoned.


----------



## it's only me (Jul 5, 2012)

why is it on your hip everywhere you go, does the name GEORGE ZIMMERMAN come to mind?, young man don't end up in jail because of your hot temper, your young enough to be one of my kids if i had one.

because of your temper is the main reason you shouldn't carry a weapon, think about your mother, how much stress & grief she'd be in if you end up in jail or worse dead yourself, words will never kill a person but a bullet will.

i know how to use load & use one myself but i have NO reason what so ever to walk around with one.

you know what they say if you go looking for trouble your gonna find it!

i'll send up a few prayers for your mom tonight.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 5, 2012)

This is turning into some Hyde Park shit right here.


----------



## it's only me (Jul 5, 2012)

Paquito said:


> This is turning into some Hyde Park shit right here.



i don't think so, just a few concerned adults trying to give good advice to a hot tempered young man, also just pointing out a few things we've ALL seen & heard about on the news, unnecessary death & a lot of finger pointing & blame.


----------



## cakeboy (Jul 5, 2012)

Guns are one thing, but velociraptors that can open doors are fucking terrifying.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 5, 2012)

cakeboy said:


> Guns are one thing, but velociraptors that can open doors are fucking terrifying.



cakeboy knows what's up


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 5, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> Some asshole insults you verbally and you come at them with a GUN?
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?!



Considering that these idiots were also messing with his poor, in-remission mother? While I'm not fond of his swinging a gun around (never pull it if you're not planning to use it), I can understand his anger.



it's only me said:


> why is it on your hip everywhere you go, does the name GEORGE ZIMMERMAN come to mind?, young man don't end up in jail because of your hot temper, your young enough to be one of my kids if i had one.



You seem to be a little confused; George Zimmerman shot someone that was trying to turn his head into a smear on the pavement. His temper had nothing to do with killing Trayvon Martin, who was banging his head into the cement *and then went for his gun.* If Martin Zimmerman hadn't been carrying a gun, we'd be mourning *his* death instead of Trayvon's.



> because of your temper is the main reason you shouldn't carry a weapon, think about your mother, how much stress & grief she'd be in if you end up in jail or worse dead yourself, words will never kill a person but a bullet will.



It is better, as the saying runs, to be judged by six than carried by twelve. Carrying a gun is part of self-defense. Admittedly, I'm in Texas, where the Castle Doctrine is almost redundant, but still...



> i know how to use load & use one myself but i have NO reason what so ever to walk around with one.



Well, if you don't want to have a gun on hand to defend yourself, that's your business and none of mine. I prefer to have the option of pulling a gun if someone attacks me with a knife, and making the ones with guns think twice about killing me for my valuables.



> you know what they say if you go looking for trouble your gonna find it!



Where I come from, the saying is, "You don't have to look for trouble, it'll find you all on its own."



> i'll send up a few prayers for your mom tonight.



Likewise. I may disagree with your specific position in regard to self-defense, but on that we agree.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 5, 2012)

Understanding someone's anger and condoning one's actions are different things though.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 5, 2012)

Unbelievable.

Un-freaking-believable.


Why do I keep thinking about Trayvon Martin?


----------



## samuraiscott (Jul 5, 2012)

Glad no one was shot.......


----------



## it's only me (Jul 5, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> Considering that these idiots were also messing with his poor, in-remission mother? While I'm not fond of his swinging a gun around (never pull it if you're not planning to use it), I can understand his anger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm not even gonna go at it with you about travon martin or anything else about my post, cause we'll be at it all day, i guess that's why they say ,we can all agree to disagree, whether you agree with what i say or not i can care less, i along with everyone else was just trying to keep this young man outta jail or the grave, or better yet keep someone else otta of their grave.

it all boils down to his temper, he's a ticking time bomb waiting to happen.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Understanding someone's anger and condoning one's actions are different things though.



Nobody, including myself, condones what I did. It was stupid and irresponsible. I felt like I was defending my mothers honor, but my temper conquered my TYPICAL maturity and responsibility with firearms. I've openly carried a pistol on my waist for three year, and NEVER has my gun left its holster in public before this incident. It seems a majority of you are trying to pass judgment based on one incident, which is completely unlike me. Yeah, I've got a temper, but I'm man...I was raised to throw fists; however, when you pull the woman who raised by herself into the mix, anything is liable to happen. Where I come from, you don't mess with a mans family without consequence.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 5, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> Glad no one was shot.......



Me too. It was really an eye-opening experience for me. It's just hard to control my temper when my family is involved.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 5, 2012)

If the OP "commands" so much respect...why couldn't he "command" that respect out of the offending party? Unless he only commands respect because he is carrying a firearm. Logic wonders: is it the person that commands the respect...or the gun?


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> Considering that these idiots were also messing with his poor, in-remission mother? While I'm not fond of his swinging a gun around (never pull it if you're not planning to use it), I can understand his anger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking a different approach than everyone else did. I understand that what I did was completely irresponsible. I, too, was trained to never pull your pistol out unless you're intention is to use it. I just have no control when it comes to my family. I need to work on that. I took on the role as man of the house as soon as I was legally old enough to work, and 9 years of telling yourself that there's no limits on what you'll do to protect your family can make lead to bad situations. I reckon it's not a good excuse for what I did, but even holy men make at least one mistake.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 5, 2012)

vardon_grip said:


> If the OP "commands" so much respect...why couldn't he "command" that respect out of the offending party? Unless he only commands respect because he is carrying a firearm. Logic wonders: is it the person that commands the respect...or the gun?



A firearm has nothing to do with the person you are. I command respect because I treat everyone with respect and kindness. Again, you're judging my character on this mistake (the first and last if its kind). Don't question my morality and integrity. It's easy to overlook the fact that we all make mistakes when you're on the bandwagon to call attention to someone else's.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 5, 2012)

vardon_grip said:


> If the OP "commands" so much respect...why couldn't he "command" that respect out of the offending party? Unless he only commands respect because he is carrying a firearm. Logic wonders: is it the person that commands the respect...or the gun?



And there some people so ignorant that they don't know how to show respect. This guy was driving drunk, which was putting the life of everyone on the roads in danger. How much respect do you think you can get out of someone like that? If you read my other comments, I held the door open for this guy, and gave him change to help cover his transaction. His verbal assault was unwarranted. I was nothing but respectful towards him up until he start running his mouth.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 5, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> A firearm has nothing to do with the person you are. I command respect because I treat everyone with respect and kindness. Again, you're judging my character on this mistake (the first and last if its kind). Don't question my morality and integrity. It's easy to overlook the fact that we all make mistakes when you're on the bandwagon to call attention to someone else's.



Why do you care about getting the respect of some life-loser? Seriously, the only people you should worry about getting respect from are your friends, family and co-workers (and even the co-workers are iffy).* Pick your battles, man.* Getting your head blown off because someone flipped your Mom off is just stupid. Let it go for what it was. NOTHING. You KNOW you're better than that.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 5, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> A firearm has nothing to do with the person you are. I command respect because I treat everyone with respect and kindness. Again, you're judging my character on this mistake (the first and last if its kind). Don't question my morality and integrity. It's easy to overlook the fact that we all make mistakes when you're on the bandwagon to call attention to someone else's.



We are all free to post whatever we want to on this board as long as it falls with in the rules. You made your post freely and myself and other posters are responding freely also. (every one of the 50 thousand+ members here are free to respond to your post and chime in with their opinion) If you don't want responses; don't post. You have shown your character and morality in your original post and in subsequent posts. 

You talk about big men being "revered, feared, sought after and treated like gods" just because of their size. I happen to believe that people should respected by their actions and maybe by their intelligence, not because of their intimidating looks, size or misplaced sense of entitlement. You say you command respect because you give respect, but you can't really command or expect anything from anyone if you believe that people are free to make their own choices. (also, you "command" nothing on the internet) You say that you are a control maniac who is always strapped and then you you say that you make "mistakes". I think the mistake is to be strapped with anger issues and expect understanding when you unleash your pent up anger through criminal behavior. (i.e. terroristic threatening, carrying a concealed weapon or assault...etc.) You say you don't take bullsh*t and judging from the amount of negative responses...neither do people at Dimensions. Your words carry a lot of anger and some criminal behavior. I am free to make character judgements on the anger that I read in this thread.

I get it. You were not expecting the amount of negative responses you got. It's unfortunate for you, but...freedom ain't free. Some people think that a nice person (or in your words-not a hateful person) doesn't use a lot of angry and hateful words and talk about being a nice person UNLESS you mess with me or mine then I'm a bear that will rip your heart out and put a cap in your ass for insulting my mother! 
A nice person acts like a nice person.


----------



## imfree (Jul 5, 2012)

All I'd say has already been said in these 2 classics.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 5, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> You've not read my other comments. I NEVER pulled my pistol out before this incident. Well, I invite you to come live in my neighborhood for three days, and if you tell me you don't want a pistol at the end of that time, I'll pay your fare back Canada... I do carry my pistol everywhere, but this incident happened at 11 PM.



dude you cant be pulling out the heat on peeps. man. thats a good way to escalate some shit and have some asshole come back with there own gun in retaliation.


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 5, 2012)

imfree said:


> All I'd say has already been said in these 2 classics.


I think all Fatties should be allowed to be armed, then people will think twice before they mess with us.




Just kidding, people....


----------



## imfree (Jul 5, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I think all Fatties should be allowed to be armed, then people will think twice before they mess with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw a 500+ lb Dude firing away on an automatic in a YT vid and he looked wicked-mean with his piece!


----------



## imfree (Jul 5, 2012)

imfree said:


> I saw a 500+ lb Dude firing away on an automatic in a YT vid and he looked wicked-mean with his piece!



Only 8 seconds, but a buncha rounds!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 5, 2012)

Is this live, or is it MEME-OREX?

I would also say that if you gotta pull a piece on someone, use this. It's the type of weapon that just screams, "pants, meet shit." If you gonna be a bear, be a Grizzly!


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 6, 2012)

vardon_grip said:


> We are all free to post whatever we want to on this board as long as it falls with in the rules. You made your post freely and myself and other posters are responding freely also. (every one of the 50 thousand+ members here are free to respond to your post and chime in with their opinion) If you don't want responses; don't post. You have shown your character and morality in your original post and in subsequent posts.
> 
> You talk about big men being "revered, feared, sought after and treated like gods" just because of their size. I happen to believe that people should respected by their actions and maybe by their intelligence, not because of their intimidating looks, size or misplaced sense of entitlement. You say you command respect because you give respect, but you can't really command or expect anything from anyone if you believe that people are free to make their own choices. (also, you "command" nothing on the internet) You say that you are a control maniac who is always strapped and then you you say that you make "mistakes". I think the mistake is to be strapped with anger issues and expect understanding when you unleash your pent up anger through criminal behavior. (i.e. terroristic threatening, carrying a concealed weapon or assault...etc.) You say you don't take bullsh*t and judging from the amount of negative responses...neither do people at Dimensions. Your words carry a lot of anger and some criminal behavior. I am free to make character judgements on the anger that I read in this thread.
> 
> ...



Free to post whatever... Okay, you judging me like you've known me your whole life shows your ignorance. For the last time, this was the first time I've ever drawn a weapon on anyone. My best friend stabbed me in the back, in the face, and tried to slit my throat over a Pantera CD. What did I do? I retaliated using my fists...even though I had a 12 gauge shotgun a few steps away. If you've never done something stupid or illegal, then I :bow: before you, Almighty God. Also, I would suggest you to go out and try living the youth that you must have missed out on. I weren't expecting anything when posting; I prepare myself for anything and everything...never get caught off guard. A nice person acts like a nice person?  I guess you've neglected to look at the semi-positive things I've said. I treat everyone nice...until you give me a reason not to. I don't turn the other cheek and all that merry bullshit; if you do, I'd be glad to give you a lesson on how to utilize your testosterone and nut up. My pulling a pistol out on some guys aside.. I'm from the country, where men act like men, not pansy boys. And I can't say that every Southern man would've done what I did, but I'll give you a thousand dollars to go up to any Southern man and talk shit about his momma...the hospital bills will be your responsibility. That's how we do things where I'm from. Yeah, I'm an angry guy, but it works for me. If I ever meet my father, I'm gonna beat his ass until he was unrecognizable. You want to talk about that? If I ever saw someone mistreating a dog, I'd shove my fist down their throat. Let's talk about that. If I saw a man beating a woman, I'd put his dick on the blades of a blender and turn it on. That sounds like an interesting conversation. If someone ever laid a hand on my handicapable cousin, I'd chop off their digits and feed it to 'em. We should really talk about that. You want to make me out to be some crazy lunatic, I've given you REAL reason to spew your half-assed opinion on someone you don't know a damn thing about. You're welcome.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 6, 2012)

gangstadawg said:


> dude you cant be pulling out the heat on peeps. man. thats a good way to escalate some shit and have some asshole come back with there own gun in retaliation.



Yeah, I thought of that a little too late, haha. I mean, I do have enough guns and ammunition to survive a wave of attack from my whole neighborhood.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 6, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> You want to make me out to be some crazy lunatic




I think you've done that all on your own. Haha.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 6, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I think you've done that all on your own. Haha.



Another accomplishment for me. I just can't stop winning. I've aced a psychology test, a biology test, and now made myself look like a crazy man. I guess I just piss excellence. I pride myself on not pretending I'm crazy, but actually living it....... I wouldn't like to say I punch people in throat, but then roll over for someone to trample my other side; I would quite literally rather punch them in the throat. My motto: Don't talk about it, be about it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 6, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Another accomplishment for me. I just can't stop winning. I've aced a psychology test, a biology test, and now made myself look like a crazy man. I guess I just piss excellence. I pride myself on not pretending I'm crazy, but actually living it....... I wouldn't like to say I punch people in throat, but then roll over for someone to trample my other side; I would quite literally rather punch them in the throat. My motto: Don't talk about it, be about it.





It could just be a Southern thing.  Man, you Americans do crazy so well! Guns for everyone!


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 6, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> It could just be a Southern thing.  Man, you Americans do crazy so well! Guns for everyone!



It may just be a Southern thing. I lived in New York and Connecticut--they couldn't handle me. I got in a fight every single time I went to a party. The CRAZIEST thing is that I've never been charged. I did get put in handcuffs one time, though; But the guy decided not to press charges . We're trying to keep up with the terrorist who puts an AK47 in the hands of a seven year old.


----------



## cakeboy (Jul 6, 2012)

Without going into too much personal detail, I'd like to say that I have a vast knowledge of violence. The key to reacting to violence or the possibility of it is a correctly measured response. If an old lady pinches your cheeks and tries to feed you a cupcake, it seems excessive to falcon punch her in the uterus and do a triumphal dance. With me so far? The OP, bless his mother-loving heart, went a bit too far and set the stage for the most serious kind of shit to go down by introducing a firearm into a sitch where harm was unlikely to befall him or his mother. They sound like moderately functional asshats who get along with others like how old people fuck : poorly and not often. That being said, I'd still like to commend him for standing up for his Mom. 

This type of thing is why I think everyone should own a personal defense badger. You fling one of those hairy bastards at somebody and shit turns out right son!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 6, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> It may just be a Southern thing. I lived in New York and Connecticut--they couldn't handle me. I got in a fight every single time I went to a party. The CRAZIEST thing is that I've never been charged. I did get put in handcuffs one time, though; But the guy decided not to press charges . We're trying to keep up with the terrorist who puts an AK47 in the hands of a seven year old.





People can pick up on a chip on someone's shoulder pretty fast. You might want to take it down a notch. I'm sure you'll find life is a lot easier when you're not pissed off about EVERYTHING.

Trust me, I know. Check out my profile. We have some things in common. Haha.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 6, 2012)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Is this live, or is it MEME-OREX?
> 
> I would also say that if you gotta pull a piece on someone, use this. It's the type of weapon that just screams, "pants, meet shit." If you gonna be a bear, be a Grizzly!



I would respond, but Dr. Horrible is very distracting.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 6, 2012)

cakeboy said:


> If an old lady pinches your cheeks and tries to feed you a cupcake, it seems excessive to falcon punch her in the uterus and do a triumphal dance.



I can't respond to anything else you said after this priceless line. :bow:


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 6, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> People can pick up on a chip on someone's shoulder pretty fast. You might want to take it down a notch. I'm sure you'll find life is a lot easier when you're not pissed off about EVERYTHING.
> 
> Trust me, I know. Check out my profile. We have some things in common. Haha.



I think my problem is that I snap very easily. I can be happy as all hell, but the second someone knocks into me at the store, I get pissed. I don't typically respond by forcefully directing their face towards a wall, but I will speak up and tell them to watch where they're going.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 6, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Free to post whatever... Okay, you judging me like you've known me your whole life shows your ignorance. For the last time, this was the first time I've ever drawn a weapon on anyone. My best friend stabbed me in the back, in the face, and tried to slit my throat over a Pantera CD. What did I do? I retaliated using my fists...even though I had a 12 gauge shotgun a few steps away. If you've never done something stupid or illegal, then I :bow: before you, Almighty God. Also, I would suggest you to go out and try living the youth that you must have missed out on. I weren't expecting anything when posting; I prepare myself for anything and everything...never get caught off guard. A nice person acts like a nice person?  I guess you've neglected to look at the semi-positive things I've said. I treat everyone nice...until you give me a reason not to. I don't turn the other cheek and all that merry bullshit; if you do, I'd be glad to give you a lesson on how to utilize your testosterone and nut up. My pulling a pistol out on some guys aside.. I'm from the country, where men act like men, not pansy boys. And I can't say that every Southern man would've done what I did, but I'll give you a thousand dollars to go up to any Southern man and talk shit about his momma...the hospital bills will be your responsibility. That's how we do things where I'm from. Yeah, I'm an angry guy, but it works for me. If I ever meet my father, I'm gonna beat his ass until he was unrecognizable. You want to talk about that? If I ever saw someone mistreating a dog, I'd shove my fist down their throat. Let's talk about that. If I saw a man beating a woman, I'd put his dick on the blades of a blender and turn it on. That sounds like an interesting conversation. If someone ever laid a hand on my handicapable cousin, I'd chop off their digits and feed it to 'em. We should really talk about that. You want to make me out to be some crazy lunatic, I've given you REAL reason to spew your half-assed opinion on someone you don't know a damn thing about. You're welcome.



People still listen to Pantera...on CD? 

Hold the phone: 
from Wiki
"_...Dimebag Darrell was shot and killed onstage by a mentally unstable fan during a Damageplan concert..._"

Coincidence?


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 6, 2012)

vardon_grip said:


> People still listen to Pantera...on CD?
> 
> Hold the phone:
> from Wiki
> ...



What a marvelous comeback. I am truly astonished. I mean, I'm just in pure fucking awe. Out of everything said, that's what you directed your attention to? You've been bested by an unstable man, buddy. Fuck you and the bandwagon you rode in on. Who's a good boy?! You're a good boy!


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 6, 2012)

vardon_grip said:


> People still listen to Pantera...on CD?
> 
> Hold the phone:
> from Wiki
> ...



Good or bad, you're making me famous around here, bud. Thank you very much. . Even Jesse James made headlines. HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 6, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> What a marvelous comeback. I am truly astonished. I mean, I'm just in pure fucking awe. Out of everything said, that's what you directed your attention to? You've been bested by an unstable man, buddy. Fuck you and the bandwagon you rode in on. Who's a good boy?! You're a good boy!



That wasn't a comeback. A comeback would have stated that most of us had your angry personality nailed from your 1st post and that every angry man threat that you made after only confirmed what we knew. A comeback would have highlighted all the bile that you spewed in your most recent post. A comeback would have mockingly pointed out how truly eloquent the phrases "put his dick on the blades of a blender and turn it on", "pansy boys" and "nut up" are. A comeback may have even pointed out that you don't need to capitalize "southern man" unless you are referring to the Neil Young song. 

But hey, why not show us how it is done? Write an eloquent, witty, intelligent and most importantly, ANGER-FREE response to your own foaming at the mouth post. Grammar and punctuation will count.

...and GO!


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 6, 2012)

TRYING to tear people down is like a magic show--deflecting attention from one thing to another, or from one person to another. An attempt to make yourself feel better by condemning someone for their mistakes or flaws screams plenty about you. There is a thin line between constructive criticism and insulting someone based on a snap judgment. For those of you who offered constructive criticism, I applaud you for your maturity and objectiveness. Thank you to the 10% who were mature enough to talk about the incident at hand, and not take me back to my middle school days by name-calling. Also, thank you, 10%, for offering your input on the matter. I definitely have some kinks to work out. I'm happy, however, that I'm flawed, unlike the godly 90%, because how boring would it be to have no flaws?! To have never made a mistake to learn from?! No, chick with too much makeup, I don't think I'm a victim because people are "expressing their opinion in regards to my stupidity and irresponsibility", I'm just calling it like I see it...but in a much more civilized, dignified manner.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 6, 2012)

vardon_grip said:


> That wasn't a comeback. A comeback would have stated that most of us had your angry personality nailed from your 1st post and that every angry man threat that you made after only confirmed what we knew. A comeback would have highlighted all the bile that you spewed in your most recent post. A comeback would have mockingly pointed out how truly eloquent the phrases "put his dick on the blades of a blender and turn it on", "pansy boys" and "nut up" are. A comeback may have even pointed out that you don't need to capitalize "southern man" unless you are referring to the Neil Young song.
> 
> But hey, why not show us how it is done? Write an eloquent, witty, intelligent and most importantly, ANGER-FREE response to your own foaming at the mouth post. Grammar and punctuation will count.
> 
> ...and GO!



Yeah, I know there was no need to capitalize the word Southern, but I did anyways. Well, boy, I don't reckon you want to come to the South with your fancy book learnin' and overly opinionated self. We have fun with little city slickers like you. HAHAHA! Isn't it great being in America? I can use the phrases "nut up" and "pansy boys" until I'm tired of typing them. Dude, you're a broken record with this whole anger bullshit. Are you really trying to say something about punctuation, bud? What college did you attend? Send the statement you made to your English professor, and, please, let me know what they say in regards to your punctuation. I would gladly send you a transcript showing you how I excel academically, especially in English. My grammar is immaculate! Admittedly, I may have fucked up on some punctuation, but let not the kettle call the pot black...because he'd be a fucking bigot if he did. :doh: So, you can kiss my Southern ass, buddy boy. Haha. This message brought to you by the First Amendment of the United States Constitution. See, I don't even care to respond to this post seriously anymore. I implore you, fucktard, to continue to press the issue. It'll be fun watching you vomit such ingenious remarks.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jul 6, 2012)

when I was younger we used our fists good bad or indifferent. Another day in paradise...LOL 

btw I live in South Carolina young man and not north carolina. I am all for guns and they have their place but if I had seen you pull your gun out, 911 would have been called. and take it from there.

to me, people who carry a gun around and are not working in an industry that requires them to protect expensive merchandise or whatever do not need to carry a gun. Life is far too precious to shoot and ask questions later.

But I shall go back to my coffee and have a good day.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 6, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> I think my problem is that I snap very easily. I can be happy as all hell, but the second someone knocks into me at the store, I get pissed. I don't typically respond by forcefully directing their face towards a wall, but I will speak up and tell them to watch where they're going.



You get pissed off when someone bumps into you? Dude. Life is too short and if you're a bigger guy, people WILL bump into you. I like to think of myself as the wall of DOOM for people when they try and go through me.  Laugh it off.

You might benefit from some anger management though.

And no one is making snap judgments about you. You're giving enough ammo to carry this whole thread, easily.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 6, 2012)

Haha. 

(a la Surley)


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 6, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Yeah, I know there was no need to capitalize the word Southern, but I did anyways. Well, boy, I don't reckon you want to come to the South with your fancy book learnin' and overly opinionated self. We have fun with little city slickers like you. HAHAHA! Isn't it great being in America? I can use the phrases "nut up" and "pansy boys" until I'm tired of typing them. Dude, you're a broken record with this whole anger bullshit. Are you really trying to say something about punctuation, bud? What college did you attend? Send the statement you made to your English professor, and, please, let me know what they say in regards to your punctuation. I would gladly send you a transcript showing you how I excel academically, especially in English. My grammar is immaculate! Admittedly, I may have fucked up on some punctuation, but let not the kettle call the pot black...because he'd be a fucking bigot if he did. :doh: So, you can kiss my Southern ass, buddy boy. Haha. This message brought to you by the First Amendment of the United States Constitution. See, I don't even care to respond to this post seriously anymore. I implore you, fucktard, to continue to press the issue. It'll be fun watching you vomit such ingenious remarks.



You are actually going to hide behind the 1st Amendment? While I can't/won't wrap any post on Dimensions in the flag, I did write to you earlier that everyone can say whatever they want as long as it follows forum rules. You're a little late on that one, Sluggo. Freedom of speech doesn't really apply on a private forum like this one. I can't comment on the right or wrong of it...it just is. The owner of the site makes the rules, not the constitution. 

You were the one who said my reply to you earlier was inadequate. Your attempt to taunt me was noted and I challenged you to write a better southern country manly man "comeback" to your own post. If you are going to say something is lacking, you should have the ability to back your claims up. Did you back your claim up?

No. (cue: sad trombone)

In high school, when one of my English teachers announced a quiz, someone in the class would inevitably ask, "Does spelling/grammar/punctuation count?". The teacher would reply, "This is an English class. Yes, they count."
My comment to you was a joke that you weren't in on. It wasn't an accusation that your grammar or punctuation were bad. 

Your very first post described 2 crimes that you committed. (concealed weapon/terroristic threat) While you said you made a mistake, you didn't act like it. You were defiant to some of those that challenged you and you tried to justify your behavior. In short, you didn't take your punishment like a man. No one cares if you are a "southern man". It means nothing to be a "country man" and being a "manly man" went out of style ages ago. It does help to be a gentleman in today's society.

One last thing:
The "pot calling the kettle black" is an idiom that highlights hypocrisy not bigotry, Einstein.


----------



## imfree (Jul 6, 2012)

Seems like I remember a mod rather implicitly stating that derogatory words, formed by adding "tard" to their end, is an infraction in our forums.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> TRYING to tear people down is like a magic show--deflecting attention from one thing to another, or from one person to another. An attempt to make yourself feel better by condemning someone for their mistakes or flaws screams plenty about you. There is a thin line between constructive criticism and insulting someone based on a snap judgment. For those of you who offered constructive criticism, I applaud you for your maturity and objectiveness. Thank you to the 10% who were mature enough to talk about the incident at hand, and not take me back to my middle school days by name-calling. Also, thank you, 10%, for offering your input on the matter. I definitely have some kinks to work out. I'm happy, however, that I'm flawed, unlike the godly 90%, because how boring would it be to have no flaws?! To have never made a mistake to learn from?! No, chick with too much makeup, I don't think I'm a victim because people are "expressing their opinion in regards to my stupidity and irresponsibility", I'm just calling it like I see it...but in a much more civilized, dignified manner.


This is more attention than you've gotten in a long time, isn't it? 

I almost felt sorry for you for half a second but your anger is so ugly you're not worth the pity. And attacking someone's personal appearance during a discussion about behavior you readily admit to being foolish? You're an embarrassment to humanity, never mind the south.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 7, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> This is more attention than you've gotten in a long time, isn't it?
> 
> I almost felt sorry for you for half a second but your anger is so ugly you're not worth the pity. And attacking someone's personal appearance during a discussion about behavior you readily admit to being foolish? You're an embarrassment to humanity, never mind the south.



Nice rebuttal. Whose personal appearance did I attack?


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 7, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> This is more attention than you've gotten in a long time, isn't it?
> 
> I almost felt sorry for you for half a second but your anger is so ugly you're not worth the pity. And attacking someone's personal appearance during a discussion about behavior you readily admit to being foolish? You're an embarrassment to humanity, never mind the south.



And, no, I get lots of attention. I'm friends with everyone I've met at my college, friends with mostly everyone in my community, and I have no public enemies. I don't sit on a forum all day and not get out on public and make friends. This forum could get shut down tomorrow and it would be no loss to me. I'm an embarrassment to humanity, huh? Cool. Well, why don't you come on down here to the South and talk that brave forum talk? See, I'm not braver just when I'm on a forum where nobody can reach me; I speak my mind anywhere and everywhere! Yeah, I admitted what I did was foolish, so I don't need your ass all up in my goddamn business blabbing your mouth in regards to something you know nothing about.  Do you own a gun? Do you admit to having anger issues? Do you live in the South? Have you lived the kind of chaotic life I have? DOUBT IT! NO! NO! PROBABLY NOT! So, talk about the issue at hand instead of trying to be Dr. Phil and tell me I'm a fucking horrible human being. I KNOW I'M FUCKED, SO I DON'T NEED YOUR OPINION ABOUT A GODDAMN THING. BLAH!


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey, the guy already said he has anger issues, do we really need to set him off?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't understand why you feel the need to reply to everyone, or care what they think. You already admitted your flaws and faults, and also made a point to recognize them. That's more than most people ever accomplish. 

Who cares if all these people think you're a grade A Southern Asshole. It's just an opinion.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jul 7, 2012)

is what he maybe looking for....who knows.. and if anyone knows me I pay very little to that age groups these days....out of the mouth of babes comes....nothing.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 7, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Nice rebuttal. Whose personal appearance did I attack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marlayna said:


> Hey, the guy already said he has anger issues, do we really need to set him off?



Yes, we should call anyone out on their bullshit if they are regularly spewing it. I would hope we would do the same to a mysoginist, a racist, an anti-semite or homophobe, or really anyone that puts vitriol out on a public forum for discussion. 



likeitmatters said:


> ....out of the mouth of babes comes....nothing.



I'm more inclined to agree with you these days.



bigrich711 said:


> TRYING to tear people down is like a magic show--deflecting attention from one thing to another, or from one person to another. An attempt to make yourself feel better by condemning someone for their mistakes or flaws screams plenty about you....
> 
> *
> 
> ...



And then you proceed to insult and tear someone down.



bigrich711 said:


> ... Well, why don't you come on down here to the *South* and talk that brave forum talk? See, I'm not braver just when I'm on a forum where nobody can reach me; I speak my mind anywhere and everywhere! Yeah, I admitted what I did was foolish, so *I don't need your ass all up in my goddamn business blabbing your mouth in regards to something you know nothing about.*  Do you own a gun? Do you admit to having anger issues? Do you live in the *South?*
> 
> * Have you lived the kind of chaotic life I have? DOUBT IT! NO! NO! PROBABLY NOT! So, talk about the issue at hand instead of trying to be Dr. Phil and tell me I'm a fucking horrible human being. I KNOW I'M FUCKED, SO I DON'T NEED YOUR OPINION ABOUT A GODDAMN THING. BLAH!*



Where do you live again? I'm not quite sure I caught it?

First off, enough about the damned south. Outside of yourself, you could have a freak lawn mowing accident and cut off all your fingers and toes and still be able to count the amount of people who give a damn about what part of the country you are from. Let me let you in on a little secret about the south, it's no different from the north, the west, the mid-west or anywhere else for that matter. In your southern cities, people tend to be more secularly humanistic in their worldviews and more liberal or progressive (whichever term you prefer) in their political views. When you get to the rural areas you tend to find folks more in touch with the land and agriculture and things like family and faith play a bigger role in their daily lives and they tend to be more conservative politically. And here's the kicker, you can say the exact same thing about Nebraska, Pennsylvania, Maine, Wyoming, Oregon, Arizona, and on and on. I think you see where I'm going with this. Outside of different accents and a way of cooking (of which the south kicks every region's ass except for Texas, because you can't beat spicy Tex-Mex tamales and enchiladas or a good chicken fried steak, and I'ma cut the first mofo tries to say different  ) every body in this country is pretty much the same. Believe me, I have enough first hand experience to know what I'm talking about here hoss.

Besides, what's there really to be proud of about the south anyways? Slavery? Starting a war in vain that killed many Americans and nearly ended the Union? I know, maybe it was the 100 years of segregation and discrimination after the end of that war. I have to say, I'm really struggling to find something to be proud of here, or at least something that would make it any better place to live than say the wilderness areas of Montana or Colorado for example. I say this as someone who lived in northern Georgia for 6 years and I have traveled very extensively around the entire south. I don't get the blind pride of it at all.

As far as the kind of life you have had or continue to have, it goes both ways, you also don't know anyone else's background either, you don't know from what experience they are speaking to you from. Also, if you put your business out on an open forum like this, expect to get responses good and bad. If you can't handle that, don't post on a message board, or only post about puppies and rainbows, pretty much everyone loves puppies and rainbows and you can have a nice positive experience. You won't get anybody else's opinion about anything if you just don't put it out there. However, if you do, then expect to get them. Deal with it or move on.

Another thing from personal experience, anyone that has to tell you how tough or hard they are, usually aren't. I have, in my past, had occasion to make the acquaintance of some men that could put a bullet in your brain in between bites of their dinner and not miss a beat or even have their heart rate rise one bit. Believe me when I say, they *never* had to tell anyone how hard they were, you just knew it the same way you know the sky is blue or water is wet. The same way those guys in school talked about all the chicks they were having sex with, they were the ones that weren't getting anything but their hands. Folks that are busy doing anything, don't have the time nor the need to go around and talk about it.

My advice, and you can do whatever you wish with it, you're a grown man. Would be to just let this thread die and walk away from it. Join in on some of the other threads and post and let us get a chance to know you beyond this youthful anger. You might be an alright guy, unfortunately you let your angry rants get in the way of anybody finding that out. 

So in short, the TLDR version; chill out a little homey and let it go before you go posting these angry rants.

P.S. Personal pet peeve of mine, so take it for what it's worth, Learn how to do multi-quote it makes for a more streamlined experience for your readers.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 7, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> I went to my mother's house today to visit with her. I asked her to drive me down to the store so we could talk in private. Well, there was one other car in the parking lot of the convenient store, and there were two younger guys (18-20) sitting in the back seat. I go inside to get a Mt. Dew and a pack of cigarettes. There is one other patron inside the store with me, and he's some skinny guy who fit the Californian surfer profile. I'm walking out to the my mom's truck as the punk is walking back to his car. He pulls right up beside the truck and starts speaking (inaudible from where I'm positioned) and giving me dirty looks, so I step towards the tailgate and say "What?" Well, he's driving away and yells out "Why don't you get some slim fast, fat ass!?" I start seeing red... especially after my mother, who just beat breast cancer, tells me that his two buddies were flashing the lights at her and flipping her off. I found myself walking towards his car, yelling for him to stop (which he slows down), and all while simultaneously pulling out the 9mm I had concealed under my shirt. He starts to pull off, but he stops and puts his car into reverse--I'm ready to fight them all...individually, of course. He stops in the middle of the road and puts his car in park, sitting there waiting for me to come to him; I did not approach him because although I was armed, I was outnumbered. He sat there for 15 seconds before pulling off. But why did he pull off? Well, there was a cop crossing the intersection...I am waving a gun at their car. I put my gun back in its holster before the cop saw me--thankfully! Anyways, I know I'm a big man, and obesity is nothing new in our day and age. Long gone are the days where big men were revered, feared, sought after and chosen first by all women, and treated like gods. I know what I'm worth, and I'll be goddamned if I let some insignificant punk try to make me feel less than what I am--a king! I am an honest man; a loyal man; a compassionate man; a passionate man. I typically command respect; however, in regards to punks like that guy, I demand respect with an iron fist and unmericful heart. I may be a teddy bear, but don't let it slip your mind that I'm still a bear!



I feel you! It's like it's wrong to be racist, misogynist, homophobic but perfectly all right even encouraged to attack larger people under the blatant guise of 'good health' pushed by outdated medical research and businesses trying to sell you the latest diet pill. That 'good health' bullshit is so far from the truth as size doesn't necessarily determine health. Psst screw that, it's all about hate. Larger women seem to get more of the brunt of that hate, but so do large men. It's disgusting. If that is you in your avatar, you are very good looking, many of us chicks like bears!


----------



## superblooper (Jul 7, 2012)

:bow: I'd just like to express my deep affection for this thread.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 7, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Yes, we should call anyone out on their bullshit if they are regularly spewing it. I would hope we would do the same to a mysoginist, a racist, an anti-semite or homophobe, or really anyone that puts vitriol out on a public forum for discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ Leo, that was long, BUT it did come from you so I had to read all of it. You're the mother fucking man.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 7, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Jesus Christ Leo, that was long, BUT it did come from you so I had to read all of it. You're the mother fucking man.



No sir. You are the mother fucking man! The rest of us stay cool inside your shadow.:bow:


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 7, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Yes, we should call anyone out on their bullshit if they are regularly spewing it. I would hope we would do the same to a mysoginist, a racist, an anti-semite or homophobe, or really anyone that puts vitriol out on a public forum for discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing I really took from this is the multi-quote suggestion. The reason for that is because this post died this morning when I told that chick that I was tired of saying the same thing over and over again only to have everyone completely overlook it. Also, I haven't put how bad I am up here; the dick on a blender thing was just to be funny. I don't have anything to really prove to anyone on this forum. This post probably belonged on a true blog type website. I weren't posting this to give anyone some "Oh, my god, he's crazy" impression. I need a website where people can view your story, rate it, no comments, and just roll on. Anyways, I'm letting all this animosity die down. So, LeoGibson, how exactly do you multi-quote like that? Also, is there a way to deactivate accounts? I'm not interested in deactivating now, but I do get very bored of things, so I just want the option of being able to get rid of any evidence that I was ever here...like James Bond or some shit, man. Hahaha.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 7, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> I feel you! It's like it's wrong to be racist, misogynist, homophobic but perfectly all right even encouraged to attack larger people under the blatant guise of 'good health' pushed by outdated medical research and businesses trying to sell you the latest diet pill. That 'good health' bullshit is so far from the truth as size doesn't necessarily determine health. Psst screw that, it's all about hate. Larger women seem to get more of the brunt of that hate, but so do large men. It's disgusting. If that is you in your avatar, you are very good looking, many of us chicks like bears!



I agree with you 110%, happyface. I shouldn't have went as far as I did with these ignorant fools, but there are no walls or boundaries on hate and discrimination. I regret not handling it in a different way, but the past is the past. Yes, that's a picture of me I took a few weeks ago. I was pretty burnt from helping this elderly man work on his farm. Thank you very much


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 7, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> The only thing I really took from this is the multi-quote suggestion. The reason for that is because this post died this morning when I told that chick that I was tired of saying the same thing over and over again only to have everyone completely overlook it. Also, I haven't put how bad I am up here; the dick on a blender thing was just to be funny. I don't have anything to really prove to anyone on this forum. This post probably belonged on a true blog type website. I weren't posting this to give anyone some "Oh, my god, he's crazy" impression. I need a website where people can view your story, rate it, no comments, and just roll on. Anyways, I'm letting all this animosity die down. So, LeoGibson, how exactly do you multi-quote like that? Also, is there a way to deactivate accounts? I'm not interested in deactivating now, but I do get very bored of things, so I just want the option of being able to get rid of any evidence that I was ever here...like James Bond or some shit, man. Hahaha.



To my knowledge this place is like the mafia, once in never out! I don't think you can de-activate.

As far as the multi quote feature, you just go to the icon in the middle, in between the quote button and the quick reply button and click on it and then go to the next post you want to quote and click on it and when you have all the posts you want to quote, you go to the bottom of your page and click the post reply button and every post you quoted will show up in order in the reply box.

Hang in there fella, for what its worth I don't think you're a bad cat, you just got off to an inauspicious start. Post on some mellower topics and give folks a chance to actually learn about you and who you are.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't understand why you feel the need to reply to everyone, or care what they think. You already admitted your flaws and faults, and also made a point to recognize them. That's more than most people ever accomplish.
> 
> Who cares if all these people think you're a grade A Southern Asshole. It's just an opinion.



You're absolutely right, friend. Oh, I am a grade "A" Southern asshole, but that's only a fraction of who I am haha. I help old ladies load groceries into their cars. I give change to drunken idiots who end up calling me a "fat-ass." I tear up with family members at the hospital who just lost a loved one that I only knew for two days. I don't tolerate men hitting women. I feel sorry for homeless people. I cried watching a movie about the Holocaust.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 7, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> To my knowledge this place is like the mafia, once in never out! I don't think you can de-activate.
> 
> As far as the multi quote feature, you just go to the icon in the middle, in between the quote button and the quick reply button and click on it and then go to the next post you want to quote and click on it and when you have all the posts you want to quote, you go to the bottom of your page and click the post reply button and every post you quoted will show up in order in the reply box.
> 
> Hang in there fella, for what its worth I don't think you're a bad cat, you just got off to an inauspicious start. Post on some mellower topics and give folks a chance to actually learn about you and who you are.



Hahaha! Nice analogy. Thanks for the help. I appreciate it, man. Yeah, I posted in the heat of the moment. I had saw this website a few days before signing up and actually posting anything. I posted this right after the incident. A little too hastily...


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 7, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Hey, the guy already said he has anger issues, do we really need to set him off?



Marlayna, you've always got my back. Thank you, dear. I appreciate it.


----------



## cakeboy (Jul 7, 2012)

Well it's all settled then! Now who wants pie?


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 7, 2012)

cakeboy said:


> Well it's all settled then! Now who wants pie?



Pecan pie?:eat2:


----------



## it's only me (Jul 8, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Pecan pie?:eat2:



no,no, cherry cheesecake :eat2:, :eat1: , , welcome back rich, nice to meet the new you.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 8, 2012)

it's only me said:


> no,no, cherry cheesecake :eat2:, :eat1: , , welcome back rich, nice to meet the new you.



Thank you


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 8, 2012)

You remind me of a friend of mine. Boy's got serious anger issues. Thankfully he does not carry a weapon, other than his fists, and they've already gotten him in an assload of trouble lately.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 8, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Yeah, I thought of that a little too late, haha. I mean, I do have enough guns and ammunition to survive a wave of attack from my whole neighborhood.



how about body armor? might wanna invest in dragon skin body armor (google it).


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 8, 2012)

likeitmatters said:


> when I was younger we used our fists good bad or indifferent. Another day in paradise...LOL
> 
> btw I live in South Carolina young man and not north carolina. I am all for guns and they have their place but if I had seen you pull your gun out, 911 would have been called. and take it from there.
> 
> ...



well i guess where you live 911 actually responds and comes. wish it was like that here in detroit. you call 911 and your ass out of luck.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 9, 2012)

gangstadawg said:


> well i guess where you live 911 actually responds and comes. wish it was like that here in detroit. you call 911 and your ass out of luck.



Please move the fuck out of Detroit.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 9, 2012)

gangstadawg said:


> how about body armor? might wanna invest in dragon skin body armor (google it).



I've got body armor, yeah. They're expensive as shit. The one I got was $906. But it's ballistic level 3a, stab level 2, and spike level 2. So, I'm pretty much covered haha.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> You're absolutely right, friend. Oh, I am a grade "A" Southern asshole, but that's only a fraction of who I am haha. I help old ladies load groceries into their cars. I give change to drunken idiots who end up calling me a "fat-ass." I tear up with family members at the hospital who just lost a loved one that I only knew for two days. I don't tolerate men hitting women. I feel sorry for homeless people. I cried watching a movie about the Holocaust.




Oh lord, you're like a big bear white male version of me!  and you're from North Kakalaki! NC For The Win!!!


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 14, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> I've got body armor, yeah. They're expensive as shit. The one I got was $906. But it's ballistic level 3a, stab level 2, and spike level 2. So, I'm pretty much covered haha.



well something that helps keep you alive from bullets wont be cheap. you kinda have to ask your self how much is your life worth to not not lose it. if you live in a really mesed up hood its not a bad investment.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 14, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> Oh lord, you're like a big bear white male version of me!  and you're from North Kakalaki! NC For The Win!!!



Being a Cancerian man makes me that way, haha. Oh, yeah! North Carolina is where it's at. I've lived in Connecticut before...and it was awful! Are you from North Carolina, too?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


> Being a Cancerian man makes me that way, haha. Oh, yeah! North Carolina is where it's at. I've lived in Connecticut before...and it was awful! Are you from North Carolina, too?




LOL, I knew it!  You sound like a Cancer. Cancer baby here too! We love hard but can pull out a can of whoop ass when needed. I've lived in NC since puberty but some childhood was spent in Gangstadawg's city, Detroit! So Gangsta, I'm reading your post and nodding because I can relate to what you mean. Welcome to the interesting world of Dims and have fun here!


----------

